# Power button hardware issue HTC Desire 816



## newsgirl (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm new to this site and I am not super knowledgeable about technology so hopefully this question makes sense. 

I dropped my HTC Desire 816 in a sink with very little water in it. I turned in my phone to a repair shop and they were able to clean out my phone and the only problem with my phone according to them is that the power button is no longer attached properly/not attached to the motherboard. So they said that I wouldn't be able to use my power button because of this and that is the only issue because my touch screen and everything else works just fine. 

I am going to pick up my phone tomorrow. Will my phone still function if I am able to get it to turn on by charging it or something? I know there are apps that allow me to turn on/off my phone display by using sensors that the phone already has. Is that a suitable workaround?

Sorry for the long explanation--I'm just freaking out because I don't think I can afford a new phone or a super expensive repair process right now.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You need to ask the shop that "fixed" it those questions.
Personally a phone that doesn't have a functioning power button is not fixed and I wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## newsgirl (Apr 16, 2016)

plodr said:


> You need to ask the shop that "fixed" it those questions.
> Personally a phone that doesn't have a functioning power button is not fixed and I wouldn't want to use it.


So the issue is that the phone is in a boot loop...so it basically goes to the HTC screen and then shuts down and then restarts and goes to the HTC screen etc. I'm not sure how to get out of it esp since the power button isnt going to work

They said that they didn't know where to get replacement parts for the power button because it is no longer properly attached (or its not attached at all?) to the motherboard. They said that if I can get to my main screen, then I can install an app or something that allows me to workaround this power button issue (which I am totally fine with honestly). I just cant afford a new phone right now and it's a prepaid one.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Then they didn't fix it properly.

When a phone gets wet, the proper thing to do is put it into a bag of white rice and let the rice absorb the moisture.

I suspect they tried to take the phone apart and broke the power button connection.

In this case, I think you are out of luck. If the power button doesn't work - that is a hardware problem. Software is not going to fix this hardware problem.


----------

